# -25F..., F-F-Freakin F-F-F-Freezin! w/pic



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Coldest morning of the year at -25F and -38F windchill. But being its the last weekend of muzzleloader season I had to go hunting. To cold to sit so I decided to walk a large public area where a giant is rumored to reside. Moved plenty of deer, just no giant and no shots taken. Still had a ball and managed to stay REALLY warm. It was a good work out for an old guy!

Heres what you look like when you walk 6 miles in -25F and 2 1/2 ft of powder snow.


----------



## BlueDuck (Nov 1, 2007)

Might be time to think about ice fishing......


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

dc240nt said:


> Coldest morning of the year at -25F and -38F windchill. But being its the last weekend of muzzleloader season I had to go hunting. To cold to sit so I decided to walk a large public area where a giant is rumored to reside. Moved plenty of deer, just no giant and no shots taken. Still had a ball and managed to stay REALLY warm. It was a good work out for an old guy!
> 
> Heres what you look like when you *walk 6 miles* in -25F and 2 1/2 ft of powder snow.


Or get a truck.

:beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

usmarine0352 said:


> Or get a truck.


Heck no!

As crazy as it sounds, I love being out in that kind of weather. Obviously it's not something I do more than maybe once or twice a year, but I've hunted ducks and coyotes in weather like that, and it's the kind of thing that makes you feel pretty hardcore. Like a real man! :lol: And if you're going to hunt in temps like that, you've got to stay moving.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

If you're dressed for it...being out in that is kinda fun.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

It's all conditioning. I work outside in colder temps then that for 4-5 months of the year. All of my deer were shot in minus 40 this year. I find it keeps the sissy folk inside. :beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Since when did you get 21/2 ft. of snow? I know central Mn has about a foot but I thought NW mn got less.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

scissorbill said:


> Since when did you get 21/2 ft. of snow? I know central Mn has about a foot but I thought NW mn got less.


NW MN is NW of Fargo/Moorhead. Don't think theres 2 1/2 ft? Come walk with me someday and I'll show you knee deep snow right now and in all kinds of different places.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

tough to measure snow when its drifted... I agree that 21/2 is probably pretty acurate... with the wind we had it could be more in spots... like my front berm after the plows go by :eyeroll:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

That a real good time to be in the house with a good HOT chocolate, coffee, or tody. Tooooooooooooooooo cold for me. :beer: :-?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ya look a little warm there :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Best time of year to be out in my mind. All the pansies are at home with their hot chocolate. :wink:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

headshot said:


> It's all conditioning. I work outside in colder temps then that for 4-5 months of the year. All of my deer were shot in minus 40 this year. I find it keeps the sissy folk inside. :beer:


Where are you from? How many deer did you shoot at -40... Wow thats crazy


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Cold weather hunting is the only way to go. All of the weak people are at home, and I have to county to myself. My friends though I was crazy for hunting roosters in -25 and now I find out then there are people hunting in colder weather, man that makes me jealous. :beer:


----------

